# Would you date a trans-person?



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't think so.
Not because it weirds me out (because it doesn't), but just because I've never found myself being attracted to Ts, and I've met quite a few.

If attraction was possible on my part, sure. 
And how open they want to be about that is their call, I wouldn't go on E news with their secrets.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Kriash said:


> O.O I consider myself to be gender neutral, and find it slightly offensive that you'd just call it bullshit before even trying to understand it. If you have any actual specific questions, I would be happy to answer them.


I'm not even sorry about my wording after reading the description, since it's exactly what I assumed it was.

I've done my share of research into the nature and history of sexuality; gender identity and gender roles are societal constructs, yes, but they are still innately tied to biology. Unless you are a biological hermaphrodite, identifying yourself as "gender neutral" is nothing more than "LOOK AT WHAT A UNIQUE AND SPECIAL SNOWFLAKE I AM" nonsense. 

The fact that you feel the need to specify that you "aren't a 'typical male'" or "aren't a 'typical female'" means you ascribe too much value to cultural determinations of gender in the first place. Saying that I am male shouldn't carry any connotation outside of the fact that I have a dick, everything else is assumptive. 

lrn2Foucault
lrn2Keirsey
etc., etc.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Therapist said:


> I've done my share of research into the nature and history of sexuality; gender identity and gender roles are societal constructs, yes, but they are still innately tied to biology. Unless you are a biological hermaphrodite, identifying yourself as "gender neutral" is nothing more than "LOOK AT WHAT A UNIQUE AND SPECIAL SNOWFLAKE I AM" nonsense.


I think you're mixing apples and oranges.

You're obviously describing reproductive capacity and gross physical functioning/anatomy.

Kriash is obviously describing an individual's relationship to that as well as social expectations, general tendencies, gender expression, and the like -- all in order to define an identity.

Considering they're not even in the same category, despite some loose correlations, I'm not sure either position can simply be demeaned as nonsense. They both have valid footing based on the frame of reference being selected.



> The fact that you feel the need to specify that you "aren't a 'typical male'" or "aren't a 'typical female'" means you ascribe too much value to cultural determinations of gender in the first place. Saying that I am male shouldn't carry any connotation outside of the fact that I have a dick, everything else is assumptive.


Actually, it's assumptive to presume that your frame dominates simply because you prefer it. 

(But besides, what happens if you have an accident and lose your dick? Are you still a male? By your definition here... nope. And, ironically, neither would be the post-ops.)


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> I think you're mixing apples and oranges.
> 
> You're obviously describing reproductive capacity and gross physical functioning/anatomy.


XY or XX chromosomal assignment is what determines "male" or "female." Whether or not you "feel like a woman" or "feel like a man" or "don't feel like either ('gender neutral')" has nothing to do with biological determination. 



> Kriash is obviously describing an individual's relationship to that as well as social expectations, general tendencies, gender expression, and the like -- all in order to define an identity.


Read as: "i want to be a special snowflake, im not a gurrrrrl, I'm 'neutral' cuz society cant tell me wut i am"

Society can't, but biology can. 

Sexual preference != Gender assignment

"MtF transexuals" are male.
"FtM transexuals" are female.
"Gender neutral" is hermaphroditic.

Your feelings about what you wish you were are just as irrelevant as a white kid that really "feels" black -- he's still not. 



> Actually, it's assumptive to presume that your frame dominates simply because you prefer it.


Elaborate. 



> (But besides, what happens if you have an accident and lose your dick? Are you still a male? By your definition here... nope. And, ironically, neither would be the post-ops.)


Don't be a pedant over the word "dick," it was obviously indicative of a biological argument. If you want to be specific, we can use "XX vs. XY chromosomes" instead.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Therapist said:


> XY or XX chromosomal assignment is what determines "male" or "female." Whether or not you "feel like a woman" or "feel like a man" or "don't feel like either ('gender neutral')" has nothing to do with biological determination.


You're discussing biological determinism (which, btw, in practical experience, is not nearly as determined from the XX/XY genotypes as you assume... estimates are that probably 1 out of every 500 babies born has some intersexed condition... i.e., variation from "normal" male/female).

Kriash is not. 

How much more clear can I be?



> Read as: "i want to be a special snowflake, im not a gurrrrrl, I'm 'neutral' cuz society cant tell me wut i am"


It sounds like that really annoys the crap out of you.

But in any case, you can't criticize something for not being what it never claimed to be, can you?



> "MtF transexuals" are male.
> "FtM transexuals" are female.
> "Gender neutral" is hermaphroditic.


I'd love to see you tell that to an AIS patient. 



> Your feelings about what you wish you were are just as irrelevant as a white kid that really "feels" black -- he's still not.


I never said he was.




> Elaborate.


Already did.



> Don't be a pedant over the word "dick," it was obviously indicative of a biological argument


Obviously.



> If you want to be specific, we can use "XX vs. XY chromosomes" instead.


Did you ever think about this ... REALLY think about this?

Chromosomes are blueprints... literally.
They offer a plan for the organism in whose cells they reside.
But that is ALL they are.

If the organism does not develop according to blueprint, then it is no longer defined by the blueprint. 

If you have blueprints for a fast-food restaurant, and partway through the process something happens (a myriad of things) so that you end up with an apartment building rather than a fast-food restaurant, then you no longer have a fast-food restaurant, you have an apartment building. it doesn't matter worth crap what the blueprints said -- there is NO one I know who would rationally try to defend that that apartment building is "really a fast-food restaurant" because of what the original blueprints tried to say it should be.

Likewise, if you build the fast-food restaurant, but then later convert it into a single-family home, then it is now a single-family home. Yes, you will probably see remnants of the fast-food restaurant design, but it no longer a restaurant.

See where I'm going with this? The categories you delineated here seem to be extremely inflexible, impractical, and unrealistic within real-life experience.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> This isn't rocket science.
> 
> You're discussing biological determinism (which, btw, in practical experience, is not nearly as determined from the XX/XY genotypes as you assume... estimates are that probably 1 out of every 500 babies born has some sort of intersexed condition).
> 
> ...


You're clearly missing the point. 

*There is nothing else for Kriash to "discuss" outside of that point. Feeling like you "should be" something does not make you something that you genetically are not.*



> But in any case, you can't criticize something for not being what it never claimed to be, can you?


See above. That's all the "gender neutral" classification is -- feel-good horseshit for people obsessed with being lolsoquirkyyyy.



> I'd love to see you tell that to an AIS patient.


Unless Kriash or another poster on this board describing themselves as gender neutral is actually afflicted by AIS, this is an irrelevant and pathetic "argument."



> I never said he was.


But you are applying the same logic to gender. 



> Did you ever think about this ... REALLY think about this?
> 
> Chromosomes are blueprints... literally.
> They offer a plan for the organism in whose cells they reside.
> ...


Your understanding of genetics is lower than beginner-level. Seriously.

Chromosomal defects would be the only legitimate argument you'd have in this case and instead you're trying to argue "well herp derp it's liek a building." Your argument is totally illogical -- a more reasonable analogy in that vein would be:

"If you have blueprints for a fast-food restaurant, and a fast food restaurant is built, but the owner doesn't want it to be a fast food restaurant, he can choose to call it an apartment building. Unfortunately, since there are no apartments in the structure and the building is still used for the sale of cheap burgers and fries, and even still has a drive through window, everyone else is well aware that it's a fast food restaurant regardless of what the owner wants it to be. The owner can go through an expensive re-structuring process internally and have work done to try and convert the original building INTO what appears to be an apartment complex [READ: GENDER REASSIGNMENT SURGERY/THERAPY], but because the foundation is a fast food restaurant, it will never be the same as an apartment complex actually built from scratch."


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Therapist said:


> You're clearly missing the point.
> 
> *There is nothing else for Kriash to "discuss" outside of that point. Feeling like you "should be" something does not make you something that you genetically are not.*
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to why you think you have enough information about me to say that I don't have a chromosomal intersex condition?
When I was born, I came out with ambiguous genitalia, at that point, they decided if I was going to live my life as a male or a female. 
Even if I hadn't been born with a intersex condition it wouldn't matter. I don't try and be special, I just am what I am, I have been this way my whole life- it wasn't a conscience decision that I made when I was younger. Obviously everything I say you're going to tear apart, and I'm fine with that, because I'm comfortable with myself, and for you to care enough to debate the details of this shows that maybe you aren't comfortable with yourself.

Just because you can't relate to someone feeling a certain way, does not mean that the feelings aren't legitimate.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Therapist said:


> You're clearly missing the point.
> 
> There is nothing else for Kriash to "discuss" outside of that point. Feeling like you "should be" something does not make you something that you genetically are not.


Exactly. He never said he was "genetically neutral," he said he was gender-neutral, where gender is how one positions themselves to the culture and identifies themselves.

You're not in conflict with each other, but you seem to think you are (or badly would like to be)... so it's fine, I'll leave you where you want to be, and meanwhile people can continue to describe whether or not they'd date a transperson.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> Exactly. He never said he was "genetically neutral," he said he was gender-neutral, where gender is how one positions themselves to the culture and identifies themselves.


Gender is determined genetically, not based on what you wish you were or states of emotional confusion.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

Therapist said:


> Gender is determined genetically, not based on what you wish you were or states of emotional confusion.


Gender is not the same thing as sex. If you're going to be a contrarian, at least know what you're talking about first.

/bitchy episode


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

If gender is the same thing as sex, but you wish to distinguish gender roles and identities as societal constructs, then I would call myself gender-role/identity neutral rather than gender neutral. There's nothing to 'feel like' regarding gender identities/roles; they don't occur to me. My sex is male as far as I know, and under the given definition so too is my gender male.

Nor is my declaration of gender neutrality meant to be a sociopolitical statement (not that such declarations couldn't be); I make no claims about whether or not I am a typical male or female or something in-between - rather, I am divorced from any concept of a dichotomy or spectrum of gender roles/identities in my thoughts and behavior. I may or may not be similar to males and/or females in some ways and not in others, but it really doesn't matter to me.

As a societal construct, gender identities/roles are existentially relative. I have no issues with their inherent existence, and their construction is actually fascinating. However, I would be inclined to point out that they have potential cause for societal dilemmas. This last point would be the only cause for cynicism regarding gender roles/identities - otherwise I understand that this whole gender thing is matters of perspectives, definitions, and semantics which shouldn't cause too much concern.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

Therapist said:


> I haven't avoided anything. Learn to read.


http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

alextyrian said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html


simulatedworld;dr


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i would or would not based on the same criteria as anyone else so i said yeah


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm bisexual anyway, so it might actually be the best of both worlds...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I would be able to date a transman post-transition, but pre I don't know. I am not overly attracted to the female body so I think sex would become a problem.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't see why not.
I would date someone I'm attracted to, no matter their sex or gender.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd say yes, if the personality fit properly. Also, it would make a whole bunch of sense for me not to given that...yeah. I will say that 2 partners in a relationship randomly popping up with dysphoria would be...interesting and possibly a massive ball of emotions at times. I guess when I imagine the question, I make the slip of asking, "Would I want to date me?" Eh, post-transition, maybe, but during, blah. Far too much insecurity, emotionality, and moodiness to work through. 

That's an individual journey that may be best completed first before going after a partner.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I consider myself pansexual, so yeah, I would. Someone who identifies as male doesn't necessarily need to have a male body, and vice versa. Sure it would be a little dissonant at the start and would take a while to get used to, but all sorts of people and all sorts of bodies exist in this world and as long as they are healthy and have good personalities they are people I can potentially find attractive.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a very difficult time seeing how one could actually turn me on, but if so, yes.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

the person i have a crush on right now is trans... and i think he's really really swell... (dreamy sigh) so, yes.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely not. I even wish OkCupid had a special way to filter out these people's profiles so I don't stumble on them. At least I give them credit for being upfront with it so you read 2 sentences and then know to hide the profile from view.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure, why not? If we liked each other, then there's no reason not to.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Yea why not. I have never met one my life but as long as 1. she could pass, 2. is confident and 3. clever, well, what more do I need really?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

nah...


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably. I think some shemales are super hot and I find them sexually arousing (at least in thought Haven't yet tried approaching one nor doing anything sexual with one). Being an NT, I'm not huge on caring about social norms + I'm a curious person.

However, I'm straight. I'm attracted to feminine women and the shemale would have to be very feminine in terms of looks and personality/attitude.

Basically, I just see them as women but with a different organ down there.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Villainous said:


> Probably. I think some shemales are super hot and I find them sexually arousing (at least in thought Haven't yet tried approaching one nor doing anything sexual with one). Being an NT, I'm not huge on caring about social norms + I'm a curious person.
> 
> However, I'm straight. I'm attracted to feminine women and the shemale would have to be very feminine in terms of looks and personality/attitude.
> 
> Basically, I just see them as women but with a different organ down there.


So, you just see them as women but you call them 'shemales'?


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Doubtful. I'm not attracted to the floating gender thing that I pick up from a lot of them. I like it in friends, and find it fascinating to interact with and observe, but my attraction lies with males who were born male and are comfortable / identify with being male.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Signify said:


> So, you just see them as women but you call them 'shemales'?


Yeah, I thought that was pretty distasteful. I cringed every time I read that word in his post.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm engaged to one.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Signify said:


> So, you just see them as women but you call them 'shemales'?


Yes, to clarify which kind of trans person I am attracted to. m2f works as well


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm female and I'm not too sure. 

My question here is for everyone, would you date someone who is transsexual?
I'm female & I'm not sure. Tbh, I see it as "best of both worlds" but I think maybe that would be percieved as insensitive? I hope not.. I think I would date a F2M before I dated a M2F .. but then I'm not sure. 

Why or why not?
Both mentalitys are attractive, and both bodies are attractive. However, I'm not sure because I'm 20. I don't know exactly what I want these days, and I would give anyone a chance, as I would hope theyd give me one, - but Im sure it's not fair to experiment.

Would you tell your friends, family, or coworkers? Why or Why not?
I would be nervous for the sake of our intimacy, relationships get rocky when third parties add their 2 cents & stick their noses in everything. I'd be also nervous for ignorance, I sometimes get scared for my own self being a 'colored person' in 2014, I would be scared for my loved one, and for us. However, I will fight for the relationship & for equality if my beloved prefers to be open. It's all on them.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

No, I don't think so. I actually really want to be able to have a child with my wife, and a male to female becomes sterile.

However, I have no issue being good friends with one.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Antipode said:


> No, I don't think so. I actually really want to be able to have a child with my wife, and a male to female becomes sterile.
> 
> However, I have no issue being good friends with one.


You do know it's possible to store sperm, right?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> You do know it's possible to store sperm, right?


I'm not sure how storing their sperm would help? I'd want the baby to be part of me and part of my spouse.

What are we going to do with two male sperms? :tongue:


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Mmm,
I put I am not sure as I do not feel like labeling myself so early on.

And before I get into this,
I will say I am HIGHLY supportive of Trans* rights,
And I've never had an issue with befriending someone who happened to be Trans*.

Though having said that,
I will say that I do not 'think' I would be able to,
As I am 'Gay' I'd need 'that' to be functioning,
And I do not think many trans* men have gone through bottom surgery,
Nor would I want them to do so without their explicit want.

But the I'm not closed to the Idea,
I'd give it a shot if I found out my partner happened to be Trans*


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Villainous said:


> Yes, to clarify which kind of trans person I am attracted to. m2f works as well


Trans woman is the term you're looking for. The other is exceptionally offensive and it's generally in bad taste to refer to a trans person by the gender they were assigned at birth.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Antipode said:


> I'd want the baby to be part of me and part of my spouse.


This is exactly how I feel. I feel bad for feeling this way, but that's simply how I feel about it.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't know, l doubt it'd present itself as a possibility.

l don't have a true physical/sexual attraction preference in the strictest sense of the word, so it isn't an issue about looking or 'being' male enough. But l do have an acquired preference for male genitalia :blushed:

lf it were MTF, l'd mourn the lack of the penis if they were post OP.

An FTM with a considerably developed one maybe, but this rare from what l understand.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Male, No. Although I'm not completely sure of my sexual orientation this point in time I still doubt I would.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm female and yes, I would.

I've had a pretty hard crush on a guy for a while, and then found out he's FtM trans, and it hasn't changed the way I think about him. My sexuality's kinda fluid; I'm not sure how I'd label myself in that respect, but I do find myself more romantically attracted to men (heteromantic I guess?). If someone identifies as male, I think I'd be pretty comfortable having a relationship with him (if the attraction's there) no matter what stage of physical transition he's at or wants to be at.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been fooled more than once . . . lol. I'm beginning to think maybe, haha.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I feel bad for feeling this way, but that's simply how I feel about it.


I don't know why feel bad.

Some people want to shift in gender; some people want their baby to be a part of them and their spouse. We all want what we want.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Female and nope. I'm heterosexual and I want to have kids. And I may get flamed for this but the whole idea of undergoing the operation and changing something like that bothers me a lot. So I would simply feel uncomfortable with it. I think I could have friends who are transsexual but I could never date one.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Antipode said:


> I don't know why feel bad.


I'm limiting myself and have the potential to make others feel bad, but to me, dating is a precursor to marriage, and for me to be happily married, I'd have to be able to have children with my spouse. That's just the way it is for me. I would probably be devastated if myself or my partner proved to be infertile.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> I'm limiting myself and have the potential to make others feel bad, but to me, dating is a precursor to marriage, and for me to be happily married, I'd have to be able to have children with my spouse. That's just the way it is for me.


I view it more as attraction. Orientation, as it were. We all have things that we find attractive and unattractive in other people: fertility has been a utility of attraction for ages.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Antipode said:


> I don't know why feel bad.
> 
> Some people want to shift in gender; some people want their baby to be a part of them and their spouse. We all want what we want.





koalaroo said:


> I'm limiting myself and have the potential to make others feel bad, but to me, dating is a precursor to marriage, and for me to be happily married, I'd have to be able to have children with my spouse. That's just the way it is for me. I would probably be devastated if myself or my partner proved to be infertile.



It just is what it is. It's the same kind of problem one would face if the person one fell in love with was sterile (either gender). At that point, you just make some hard decisions, and whether adoption or other surrogate forms of reproduction would be acceptable in the relationship. (It's actually the same issue same-sex couples face, since currently two males or two females can't both really contribute genetically to any offspring, although in that case there is no alternative so it's just accepted.)

it might not be an issue some years into the future. As far as just helping infertile couples in general, there has been scientific research done on this. I think recently there was news that an egg could be converted into a sperm (or vice-versa, I don't remember which). There has also been work on creating artificial wombs, to help women who do not have a uterus for whatever reason. Eventually it's possible that issue might no longer be an issue.



Drewbie said:


> Trans woman is the term you're looking for. The other is exceptionally offensive and it's generally in bad taste to refer to a trans person by the gender they were assigned at birth.


Yeah, "shemale" generally is a p0rn term + everything you said. :frustrating:


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Good company is good company.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I feel bad for feeling this way, but that's simply how I feel about it.


Well, as long as you're not terrible to the trans-person confessing to you or trans-people in general, I think it'll be okay.

Not everyone is going to be your cup of tea:kitteh:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I am a bold person, if I dated a trans person I would want to tell everyone lol. I'd be like, "Fuck yeah, I'm breaking the norms. Look how hipster I am bitches."

I have gone out with an intersexual (an XXY man) and I thought that was pretty cool, though he was just a huge douche. It was a little weird being in public and feeling like a pedophile because I was with this apparently 15 year old underdeveloped boy (although in reality he was 27).

But to be honest, I'm still unsure whether I would date a trans person. FTM would be difficult since I really do crave vaginal intercourse and toys just don't do it for me. And most MTF that I know don't want to use their penis either. So sex would be pretty difficult. Another thing is that between the hormone therapy, social stigmas and a statistical likelihood of having PTSD, most trans people can be very emotional. Asperger's runs in my family and I have extreme difficulty dealing with emotional people.

So I think I would date a male crossdresser, but probably not a trans due to my own limitations. Sorry Jenna! You're still the coolest chick I know.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Drewbie said:


> Trans woman is the term you're looking for. The other is exceptionally offensive and it's generally in bad taste to refer to a trans person by the gender they were assigned at birth.


Gracias


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Not sure. Leaning towards no. I would date a cross-dresser, or an intersex person, but I don't get mental gender, and I don't think I could be with someone without being able to understand such a huge part of their identity.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Fizz said:


> My question here is for everyone, would you date someone who is transsexual?
> Why or why not?


I voted "I am not sure". I understand that gender and biological sex are two completely different things, and gender expression is largely a matter of social and cultural norms. As a bisexual, I am equally attracted to men and women. However, I wonder if I would be able to properly support my partner and understand their experiences as a trans man or trans woman. Being able to help the people I care about is very important to me, especially in a close relationship.



Fizz said:


> Would you tell your friends, family, or coworkers?
> Why or why not?


Well, I would mention that I was in a relationship with someone, but as far as any details go, that would really depend on my potential partner and their comfort level. It's their personal life, after all.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I had voted "I am male, and i'm not sure", but since thought a little bit more and my opinion is that if they had the physical form of a woman and female genitals then sure i'd date them.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I was going to vote "Not sure" because I'm not sure if I could date a transman with a vagina.

But then I thought, fuck it. I'm sure we could figure something out.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not all that interested in dating in general, but sure. If I did want to date someone, them being trans wouldn't matter. It wouldn't be very likely though, since I don't know too many transwomen who are into girls.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Rice said:


> I'm not all that interested in dating in general, but sure. If I did want to date someone, them being trans wouldn't matter. It wouldn't be very likely though, since I don't know too many transwomen who are into girls.


Really? I know plenty - both online and offline. They seem to be all over the place with orientation, with something like 30/30/30 being straight, bisexual, and lesbian. Not many asexuals, though, which seem to be better represented in the trans male population.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Really? I know plenty - both online and offline. They seem to be all over the place with orientation, with something like 30/30/30 being straight, bisexual, and lesbian. Not many asexuals, though, which seem to be better represented in the trans male population.


I'm sure I've met more than I know, since orientation isn't something that I ask people about. But out of the ones that I do know, most are straight.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Possibly, but not for sexual reasons. But to further that why would I even want a relationship of that manner? So actually no. 
Furthermore I do want to perceive dating a transsexual as a special accomplishment. "Ha fu, look how tolerant I am, I dated a transsexual". It's a big deal to accept them into society yes, but I will not promote them anymore than I would anyone else. That's counterproductive when my view is that any group should be deemed without any special significance. I wouldn't want to make them "trophies" or "big fish to catch" that everyone is just not ambitious enough or bold enough to try out. One would seem to be forgetting that they are people too.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Possibly, but not for sexual reasons. But to further that why would I even want a relationship of that manner? So actually no.
> Furthermore I do want to perceive dating a transsexual as a special accomplishment. "Ha fu, look how tolerant I am, I dated a transsexual". It's a big deal to accept them into society yes, but I will not promote them anymore than I would anyone else. That's counterproductive when my view is that any group should be deemed without any special significance. I wouldn't want to make them "trophies" or "big fish to catch" that everyone is just not ambitious enough or bold enough to try out. One would seem to be forgetting that they are people too.


This. Just this.


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

I probably would if they wanted to and I liked them ( same with cis). I say probably because I am unsure of myself since I haven't been close to any trans* people in my life. But knowing me, it probably wouldn't be a factor.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*if I fell in love with one:* yes
*realistically:* no


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I know that I would since I was attacted to two close friends who were pre-op transsexuals and the fact that I'm bisexual. It's not a fetish. A beautiful person is a beautiful person. Having said this, I'm much more attracted to cis-females. 

Je vais sucer deux pénis et le vagin. C'est la vie.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Probably. I can't see myself caring much. I have a crush on a girl who's MTF post-op.

I can't say I'd know what the sex'd be like if someone was pre-op or changed everything but their genitals but that's my only concern, and the only reason why I voted "not sure" instead of "yes." Not much bothers me. I just won't say what will and what won't until I experience it. I'd at least give it a shot.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I wouldn't. I'd feel pathetic and gay, and while those feelings might not be justified... that's how I'd feel. I would not be comfortable dating or fooling around with a trans-woman. I also know my family would not approve.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't think so xD I recently made contact again with an old internet friend who is trans, he used to have a crush on me, which was cute, but I never encouraged him further with it. What really matters tho, is the person themselves, and whether you love them, not what they are on the outside.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Sourpuss said:


> I wouldn't. I'd feel pathetic and gay, and while those feelings might not be justified... that's how I'd feel. I would not be comfortable dating or fooling around with a trans-woman. I also know my family would not approve.


Ditto. It just is not something I would be comfortable with, on top of the fact that I am attracted to women, and want biological children. Plus, it would go against my Faith. 

But I don't have any issue with them.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

*My question here is for everyone, would you date someone who is transsexual?*
Yup
*Why or why not?*
I am genderfluid myself, so it'd be pretty hypocrite on my part turning someone down for being transexual.
*Would you tell your friends, family, or coworkers?*
Only if they wanted me to.
*Why or why not?*
Well, it's up to them, not me.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

If he/she/they/them/preferredmadeuppronoun is attractive, then yes!


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

_My question here is for everyone, would you date someone who is transsexual? Why or why not?_
- I've dated a few. I don't do the dating thing anymore and I'm not single. I dated more tans-people than cis people because I think they are more attractive. Yes, I am a cisphobe!! XD

Would you tell your friends, family, or coworkers? Why or why not?
- I would date openly if that's what you mean but I wouldn't "come out" for them because I don't think it's my place to do so.

oh and I voted gender neutral and yes.


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

I may be wrong, but isn't it odd to be gender neutral and vote for "no"?


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Victarion said:


> I may be wrong, but isn't it odd to be gender neutral and vote for "no"?


Cuz gender identity has nothing to do with sexual orientation. One might be gender neutral themselves but might be only attracted to gender X or Y, etc. They also could be aromantic and/or asexual like me.


----------



## Cevian (Aug 27, 2012)

Victarion said:


> I may be wrong, but isn't it odd to be gender neutral and vote for "no"?


They could be aromantic and just don't want to date people in general. But otherwise, yeah, I don't get it either.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

haven't thought about it enough to answer


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes. If I'm sexually attracted to pixels that appear to be female, I'm certainly sexually attracted to a human body that appears to be female. Also, I base my relationships primarily on shared virtues and values.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I voted yes, but it would depend on a lot of things. Well, the main thing would be is if he/she is post-op or not. If it's a MTF it would have to be after the operation, or maybe before if she intends on getting it at some point down the road. I could make it work until then, if it's FTM it would have to be pre-op and he can't have the intention of getting operated. Maybe that sounds selfish but whatever.


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Cuz gender identity has nothing to do with sexual orientation. One might be gender neutral themselves but might be only attracted to gender X or Y, etc. They also could be aromantic and/or asexual like me.


I understood that if one considers himself/herself aromantic and/or asexual, he/she wouldn't vote because the question is basically about dating trans person, not dating in general if that makes sense, since that person wouldn't date anyone. But I agree about your first statement, maybe it's because I'm still unfamiliar with the gender neutrality thing as a whole.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, I am… so yes.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Definitely Phemale said:


> I voted yes, but it would depend on a lot of things. Well, the main thing would be is if he/she is post-op or not. If it's a MTF it would have to be after the operation, or maybe before if she intends on getting it at some point down the road. I could make it work until then, if it's FTM it would have to be pre-op and he can't have the intention of getting operated. Maybe that sounds selfish but whatever.


Can I request a stronger line between what you are referring to when you say 'it'? I would like to hope not people.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Victarion said:


> I understood that if one considers himself/herself aromantic and/or asexual, he/she wouldn't vote because the question is basically about dating trans person, not dating in general if that makes sense, since that person wouldn't date anyone. But I agree about your first statement, maybe it's because I'm still unfamiliar with the gender neutrality thing as a whole.


That's when it gets complicated  Most asexuals are romantics. They still date. I'm on the aromantic side of the spectrum and I'm asexual but I'm in a relationship. I used to date too. Some aromantics date because they like being in a relationship and romance. Others do it because it's the norm or they just want companionship.


----------

